# So Sad!



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm pretty sure my MIL got me a Fire for Christmas, but the hubby & I are going to see my family in NC fir Christmas this year. We just scheduled Christmas with hubby's family for January 7th. I don't think I can wait!


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Maybe he'll give it to you there? I sure hope so.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

My MIL is gifting it to me so I have to wait. 

Not really a big deal, but I just can't wait to get my hands on a Fire!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Stay busy here with us!  You'll know everything you need to know by the time you get it!

Betsy


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

It's nice when in-laws do nice things like that.  Shame you've got to wait so long, though...


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

you have time to shop and pick out a nice cover for the new Fire now at least, and maybe some skins...and other accessories.


----------

